# Daydreaming to release anxiety



## .simBa. (Aug 16, 2012)

Does anyone else daydream?


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

.simBa. said:


> So I've been realized today that ever since I've had anxiety I never really daydreamed. So I started to daydream again and wow it seems like every time I do, I actually feel happy and that panic/crying feeling goes away.
> 
> Does anyone else daydream for positive thinking?
> It helps me more than meditating!


Please stop doing this or atleast limit the time you do this for. It helps at first, but then it screws your life up completely. I know this from experience.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

I daydream too much but it's usually about dwelling on things from the past because I'm not happy with where I am now. I think it can help when it's situations that you're envisioning yourself in in the future, that are realistic, then it can make you feel positive about that and spur you on.


----------



## JoeyJoeJoeJrShabadoo (Sep 19, 2012)

Just be sure not to do it too often or you end up living in your own little world. Trust me I've done it myself.


----------



## Ven (Aug 20, 2012)

I day dream mostly at work...whole 9 hours.. Still manage to get everything done no problem


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

this is interesting because since i've relapsed into anxiogenic hell, i haven't daydreamed either. i don't know, though, how to daydream at will. like, how do i train myself to daydream in order to escape for even just a few minutes? i tried doing it right after reading this post, but was unable to. hm.


----------



## restinfish (Sep 8, 2012)

daydreaming is one of the things that are positive and natural UNLESS it takes over your life and precious time you could be using actually doing stuff and connecting with other people


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

restinfish said:


> daydreaming is one of the things that are positive and natural UNLESS it takes over your life and precious time you could be using actually doing stuff and connecting with other people


yes it is positive for normal people. Unfortunately, for people like us (anxious) , the chance of addiction occurring is quite high.


----------



## restinfish (Sep 8, 2012)

.simBa. said:


> ^ that is definitely true, just like every solution I thought I found, I saw myself overdoing em and eventually they didn't work.
> I also realized I don't daydream vividly anymore, (every since anxiety my life has been very hazy and dreamlike) I'm only going to daydream only when it's appropriate.
> Are your guys' daydreams vivid? I used to daydream randomly when I was 'normal' and also when I naturally felt like it but everything is so off now.
> 
> basura to daydream you kinda have to force yourself to space out and then you have to have a certain thought in your head and you'll kinda drift off on your own, I guess it takes practice


i never had vivid daydreams but i have a friend who does and it kind of scares me. there was this one time we were in a car on the backseat. she had her eyes open, no phones on, and i would keep calling but she kept staring at the window for what seemed like a long time... people are weird and cool. never forget that we are still "normal", normal is always what you are. we're just dealing with stressful things.


----------



## shindoable (Sep 1, 2012)

daydreaming is good as long as you dont think back to the past.


----------



## Horse (Oct 11, 2012)

I like daydreaming alone and about things that don't stress me. Past/future are definetly out of the list. I think about imaginary, abstract things. Like the book I've just read. It gets my mind off the problems.


----------

